# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطات مكتبة الشيخ الموهوب أولحبيب للمخطوطات

## أحمد البكري

قطعة في تفسير القرآن

المخطوط المادية : مبتور الأول والآخر
العنوان : غير مذكور
المؤلف : مجهول
107 صفحات

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68841/gallery/536793

----------


## أحمد البكري

المستظرف من كل فن مستغرب

ابن الجوزي

72 صفحة

فاتحة المخطوط :بعد البسملة فاتحة المخطوط : Incipite سميته بالمستظرف من كل فن مستغرب واستدللت فيه بآيات كثيرة من القرآن العظيم احاديث صحيحة عن النبي الكريم وطرزت بحكايات 
خاتمة المخطوط :  قبل التحميد والإقفال explicite
ثمانية لا بد للمرء منهم وكل امرئ عـابد يلقى الثمـانية 
سرور وحزن واجتماع وفرقة ويسر وعسر ثم سقم وعافية








معرض الصور
http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68718/gallery/

الفلاش
http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68718/book/

----------


## أحمد البكري

التعاليق السنية فيما يتعلق بالبسملة والحمدلة

23 صفحة
نسخة كاملة
فاتحة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصليةincipite ) :
فلما كان الكلام على البسملة والحمدلة والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الطالب معرفة ما يتعلق به لوجودها وبعضها في كتب العلماء. 
خاتمة المخطوط : ( قبل التحميد والإقفالexplicite) : 
وأعلم أن بين الصحبة والآل عموما وخصوصا من وجب اجتمعنا في علي وانفردت الصحبة بأبي بكر رضي الله عنه.

اسم الناسخ : عيسى بن بلقاسم العامري ( وفاته ومكانه غير مذكور) 
تاريخ النسخ : 1186هـ/ 1773 م

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68818/gallery/

----------


## أحمد البكري

قطعة من أول:
تفسير الجلالين

130 ورقة

فاتحة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصليةincipite ) :
هذا ما أشتدت إليه حاجة الراغبين في تكملة تفسير القران الكريم اللذي ألفه سيدنا ومولانا الشيخ الإمام المحقق جلال الدين محمد بن أحمد المحلي الشافعي رحمه الله. 
خاتمة المخطوط : ( قبل التحميد والإقفالexplicite) :
الضالين، وهم النصارى ونكته البدل أن المهتدين ليسوا يهودا ولا نصارى والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم بالصواب و إليه المرجع و الماب وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اسم الناسخ : إبراهيم ناصر بن ناصر بن محمد الوكليس
تاريخ النسخ : 1263هـ/ 1847 م 
Copiste : Ibrahim Nassir b.Nassir b.Muhammad al-Waklis,
Date de la copie :1263h/1847

بخط إبراهيم نصر بن نصر بن محمد الوكلس بلدا المالكي مذهبا

تم الفراغ من نسخه: يوم الثلاثاء 21 شعبان 1263ه











http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68820/gallery/

----------


## أحمد البكري

تقييدات وقف القران

وقوف الهبطي
وقف القران (من سورة الفاتحة الى سورة الإسراء)
نسخة كاملة
فاتحة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصلية incipite) :
تقييد وقف القرءان العظيم قيده بعض الطلبة عن الشيخ الأستاذ سيد محمد إبن ابي جمعة الهبطي رحمه الله * سورة الفاتحة . الدين . نستعين . الضالين .
خاتمة المخطوط : ( قبل التحميد والإقفالexplicite) :
مكروها . الحكمة . مدحورا . انشاء عظيما . نفورا .

اسم الناسخ وتاريخ نسخ : غير مذكور

24 ورقة








http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68822/gallery/

----------


## أحمد البكري

مورد الظمآن في رسم أحرف القرآن

الخراز

19 صفحة
نسخة كاملة 
 خط مغربي مشكول

الموضوع : رسم القران 
Critère d’écriture du Coran 
فاتحة المخطوط : بعد البسملة والتصلية incipite 
وبعد ، فاعلم أن أصل الرسـم ثبت عن ذوى النهى و العلم
جمعه في الصحف و الصديق كما أشار عمــر الفـاروق . 
خاتمة المخطوط :  قبل التحميد والإقفال explicite
وأرحم بفضل منك من علمنـا كتابك العزيزا وقرأنا بجاه 
سيـــد الــورى المؤمـن محمد ذى الشرف المؤثر.

ملاحظة: يبدو أن المفهرس أخطأ حين زعم أن اسم الناسخ وتاريخ النسخ غير مذكورين
ولكن نظرة في خاتمة المخطوط يقول بأن الناسخ: علي العباس , وأن تاريخ النسخ: رمضان 1177هجـ






http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68823/gallery/

----------


## أحمد البكري

الموضوع : رسم القرآن  منظوم  
****e versifié, sur l’écriture du Coran
لم نقف على مؤلفه  ذكر في المخطوط أنه ألف سنة 711 هـ / 1312 م 
Rédigé en 711h/1312.
فاتحة المخطوط بعد البسملة والتصلية incipite 
جعلته مفصلا مبــوبــا فجاء مع تحصيله مقربـا 
وحذفه جئت بــه مرتبـا لأن يكون البحث فيه أقربا 
خاتمة المخطوط  قبل التحميد والإقفالexplicite ) : 
ومعصيت معا وفي الأعـراف كلمة جاءت على خلاف 
فرجح التنزيل فيها الـهــاء ومقنع حكامهـا سـواء . 
17 صورة
الصور بحاجة لاعادة ترتيب

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68824/gallery/

----------


## أحمد البكري

الارداف والمحقق في عشر طرق 
ربما يكون العنوان الصحيح على ما ذكره الزركلي: (الوجوه النيرة في قراءة العشرة )
23 صورة

فاتحة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصليةincipite ) :
وبعد فاني لما أن منّ الله علينا بتجويد أرداف طرق العشر من راوية نافع البدر من طرق ورش وقالون وإسحاق وإسماعيل تارتا يتفقون على إمامهم وتارتا يختلفون في الأحكام






http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68826/gallery/

----------


## أحمد البكري

الدر النثير في شرح التيسير 
في باب الامالة
المالقي

4صفحات

الموضوع : رسم القرآن – القراءات - 
Lecture et ecriture du Coran
فاتحة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصليةincipite ) :
واعلم أن الأعداد المشهورة في ذلك ستة وهي المدني الأولى والمدني الأخير والمكي والبصري الشامي والكوفي وأؤكد هذه الأعداد في مقصود هذا الفصل . 
خاتمة المخطوط : ( قبل التحميد والإقفالexplicite ) :
وفي كلا الوجهين حذف الإلف أعني في قوله فلتعرف والثالث الأشباع فيهما معا والرابع الطبيع خذ واسمعا

اسم الناسخ :أحمد بن محمد مبارك 
Copiste : Ahmed bMuhammad b..Mubarek

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68827/gallery/






نظم في قراءة الإمام حمزة

القيسي

يليه 
جدول في تركيب ءأمنتم

الموضوع : القراءات ورسم القرآن 
Manuscrit traitant la lecture du Coran
منظوم : لم نقف على عنوانه 
Titre anonyme

فاتحة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصلية Incipite) : 
أيا سائلا عن مذهب الحبر حمـــزة  *** لدى للام للتعريف فافهم وخذ وصفي
 روى خلف في الوصل سكتا بلا امترا  ** لدى لام تعريف وشيء فقد يكفي . 

خاتمة المخطوط قبل التحميد والإقفالexplicite هذا جدول في تركيب – آمنتم مع.

اسم الناسخ : أحمد بن محمد مبارك 
Copiste : Ahmad b.Muhammad b. Mubark
تاريخ النسخ : 1221 هـ /1806 م 
Date de la copie 112h/1806

3 صفحات
http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68830/gallery/







تقييد فضائل القران للوديا شي

اسم الكتاب : تقييد فضائل القران للوديا شي 
Taqyid fadha’il al-Qur’an li’l-Wadiyashi 
الموضوع : تفسير القرآن وخصائص بعض السور 
L’exégèse du Coran, 
شرح على : كتاب الودياشي في فضائل القرآن 
Commentaire du ****e original de l’auteur Andalou al-wadiashi

فاتحة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصليةincipite ) :
وقع لي إنشاء الفقية القاضي الصادق أبي بكر الودياشي تأليف يشتمل على فضائل القرآن العظيم وبعض خصائصه وتفسير من قرأ سورة منه . 
خاتمة المخطوط : ( قبل التحميد والإقفالexplicite ) :
فالفضيلة ما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صرح الصحيح إن لكل ختمة دعوة مستجابة والخاصية هي ما ثبت أيضا عنه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أنه من أصيب برمد العينين وفتح عينيه على المصحف فإنه يبرأ بحول الله 

تاريخ النسخ : 1099 هـ /1688 م 
Date de la copie 1099h/1688

نسخة كاملة - خط مغربي

14 صفحة

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68831/gallery/







مشكل الرسم

Ecriture du Coran 
فاتحة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصليةincipite ) : 
وبعد فالعون من الله الكريم في جمع ما حذف من الذكر الحكيم 
في رجـز سهـل مقرب يكـون نـافعـا لـكـل مـكـتب 

اسم الناسخ : محمد الموهوب بن البشير بن لحبيب ( سبق ذكره ) 
Copiste Lùmuhub Ulahbib
تاريخ النسخ : ق 13 هـ ، ق 19 م، مكانه : ثالة وزرار أيث ورثيلان منطقة القبائل الجزائر 
Date de la copie 19-ème siècle

مبتور الآخر

23 صفحة

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68832/gallery/

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح درر اللوامع في مقرئ نافع

صفحتين





الموضوع : تجويد القرآن ( منظوم 
Traitant la psalmodie du Coran
اسم الكتاب : شرح درر اللوامع في مقرئ نافع 
Sharh al-darrar al-lawami ‘ fi Muqri’ Nafi ‘
الموضوع : القراءات، ألفه في : 725 هـ / 1326 م 
Lecture du Coran, rédigé en 725h/1326
اسم الناسخ : ساسي ابن كحيل الضافري.
Copiste : Sasi b.Ukehil al-Dhafiri
تاريخ النسخ : 869 هـ / 1465 م، مكانه : قفصة تونس 
Date de la copie 869h/1465, à Qafsa


توجد نسخة منه تحت الرقم 90 ق ) . 

ملاحظات : الناسخ أعطي معلومات مهمة في كيفية تبيض النسخة مع طلبته . وهذا نصه :
" بمحضر مجموعة من الطلبة ممن يفهم الرواية . و كنت أضع ذلك في اللوح من الكتب المسمية في أول الكتاب و أكرر النطق فيه في الكتاب و اللوح و أقرئ في ذلك حلقة ونقول من له سؤال يسأله ومن عنده اعتراض يعترضه فأنا راجع إلى الحق حيث ما تبين لي من كبير أو صغير ثم بعد أكرر النطق مع ما وقع من الكلام في الحلقة ، ثم أضعه في الكراس" انتهى قول الناسخ.

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68999/gallery/


سورة الفاتحة وسورة البقرة
اسم الناسخ محمد البشير بن الطيب بن لحبيب، وفاته : سبق ذكره
Copiste Lbachir b Tayeb Ulahbib
تاريخ النسخ ق 13هـ-ق 19 م، مكانه: تالة وزرار أيث ورثيلان منطقة القبائل الجزائر. 
Date de la copie 13-ème s.H/19-ème siècle, au village Tala Uzrar (ain legradj )–Beni uartilan – Kabylie Orientale). 
*Biography :*ملاحظات: لم يتممه ناسخه، وهو والد الشيخ الموهوب بن لحبيب الأغبولي مؤسس هذه الخزانة. 
Le manuscrit n’a pas été achevé par le copiste.


35 صفحة

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/69332/gallery/


لتحميل الصور في ملف مضغوط[3.2ميغا]:

http://www.wikiupload.com/S20920TZSRHZS83

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح المستطرف

66 صفحة





http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68705/gallery/


فاتحة المخطوط : (بعد البسملة فاتحة المخطوط : Incipite(début du ****e)
تضن من فقدك اعتذارهم أنهم الغموا وما علموا 
اعيذهم من حروف دهرهم فاته في الكرام متهم 
Notes:حالة المخطوط المادية : مبتور الأول.Manque les premières pages
اسم الكتاب : ذكر فيه : المتنبئ، إمرؤ القيس، أبو ريان. Auteur anonyme

64 صفحة

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68717/gallery/










قصيدة شعرية، لم يذكر عنوانها
Poème rédigé à Qairouen

فاتحة المخطوط : (بعد البسملة فاتحة المخطوط : Incipite(début du ****e)
بدأت ببسم الله في أول شعر ***  فأسماؤه حصن منيــــــع مـن الضــر 
تعوذت بالرحمان في السر والجهر *** من الشـرك والشيطان ما دمت في الدهر
خاتمة المخطوط : ( قبل التحميد والإقفال) explicite(fin du ****e).
وصلى على جبريل في كل لحظة وصلى على جمع الملائكة الزهر
وصلي على جميع الملائكة كلهم صلاة محب دائما ابـد الدهــر 

*Bibliography:*مصادر التوثيقRéference : أنظر وفيات ابن قنفد طبعة عادل نويهض وكذلك الزركلي في الاعلام ج 5 ص، 284 طبعة 1990.

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68721/gallery/










اختصار من كتاب الحدائق في شرف سيد الخلق

 Ikhtisar min kitab al-hadāiq fī šharaf sayīd al-khalq ( le résumé de l'ouvrage de poèsie: les jardins en l'honneur du prophète)


http://www.e-corpus.org/ara/search/r...e-l-ou....html


مدحة مباركة

قصيدة باللهجة الجزائرية

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68745/gallery/





نظم مثلثات قطرب
البطليوسي

صفحتين

الموضوع : اللغة، منظوم 
Lagrammaire arabe
فاتحة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصلية incipite ) : شرح هذا الكتاب المثلث الذي هو لقطر ب وهو أن اللفظ في الكتاب واحد وهو يتصرف في ثلاثة معان وإنما يختلف بالفتح
اسم الناسخ وتاريخ النسخ : غير مذكور 
Manuscrit incomplet non daté (18e- siècle environ d’après les critères graphiques et codicologiques)



http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68813/gallery/






شرح قصيدة: غرامي صحيح (علم الحديث)

5 صفحات
أبو القاسم بن محمد البجائي : ق 8 هـ ق 15م 
‘Abū ’l-Qāsim b. Muhammad al-Biğā ’ ī (m.8-ème siècle h/15-ème siècle).
شرح قصيدة شهاب الدين الاشبيلي السبكي 
Sharh Qasidat Shihab al-Din al-Ishbili al-Sabki

فاتحة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصليةincipite ) :
وبعد ، فهذا شرح لطيف لقصيدة الإمام الهمام العالم العلامة شهاب الدين أحمد إبن فرج الإشبيلي السبكي تغمده الله برحمته و أسكنه بحبوح جنته في إصطلاح أهل الحديث. 
خاتمة المخطوط : ( قبل التحميد والإقفالexplicite ) :
و في الحديث تفكروا في ءالاء الله و لا تفكروا في الله جعلنا الله من سلاك طرق السداد و أخذ بأيدينا يوم الميعاد

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/69002/gallery/







قصيدة المجرادي السلاوي 
Qasidatu al-midjradi
فاتحة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصليةincipite )
:وبعد فهذا  القصيدة المنسوية للشيخ الفقيه النحوي أبي عبد الله محمد بن محمد بن عمد ابن الفزاري الشهير بابن المجراد السلاوى على أعراب الجمل

5 صفحات

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/96423/gallery/






شرح سينية ابن باديس

39 صفحة

نسخة ناقصة 
Copie incomplète
بدون تسفير 
Manuscrit sans reliure
المخطوط المادية : سيئة جدا، التصقت بعض أوراقه. 
Manuscrit en mauvais état 
*Scope content:*الموضوع : تصوف مناقب الشيوخ 
Tassawuf (Soufisme).
شرح على: سنية ابن باديس 787 هـ / 1385 م 
Commentaire de l’ouvrage al-Siniya d’Ibn Badis (m.787h/1385).

اسم الناسخ وتاريخ النسخ : غير مذكور 
Manuscrit incomplet non daté (16e-18-ème siècles environ d’après les critères graphiques et codicologiques).

فاتحة المخطوط بعد البسملة والتصليةincipite :
فان بعض أصحابنا من طلبة العلم الموسومين بالدين والحلم سألني أن أشرح ألفاظ القصيدة السينية المسماة بالنفحات القدسية المنسوبة لابن باديس 






http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/69272/gallery/


بحر الدموع

40 صفحة

نسخة كاملة 
Copie complète
بدون تسفير. 
Manuscrit sans reliure
المخطوط المادية : الصفحة الأولى تقطع طرف منه. 
*Scope content:*الموضوع : تصوف. 
Tasawuf wa Raqa iq (Soufisme ).
اسم الناسخ : غير مذكور. 
Le nom du copiste ne figure pas sur le manuscrit
تاريخ النسخ: 972 هـ / 1565 م. 
Date de la copie 972h/1565

فاتحة المخطوط بعد البسملة والتصليةincipite :
فسبحان من يتوب على الجاني ويقبل العاصى إذا تاب إليه ورجع وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له شهادة من أقر بالوحدانية واعترف بالألوهية والربوبية. 
خاتمة المخطوط قبل التحميد والإقفال explicite :
ضيعت أمانة الله وتهاونت بفريضة الله فإني محرمة عليك حين يتبؤا عباد الله مني حيث يشاء. 

*Bibliography:*مصادر التوثيق : فهرس المخطوطات العربية – المجلد 6 – ص 35 – الخزانة العامة رباط 1997 م

*Biography:*ملاحظات : وهو أقدم مخطوط في المكتبة إستعمل فيه ترقيم الصفحات وبالأرقام العربية والناسخ استعمل الأرقام لتأريخ النسخة.
Le plus ancien manuscrit de la collection ayant employé les chiffres arabes pour la pagination du manuscrit








http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/69271/gallery/520119


قصيدة في مدح علماء بغداد

صفحتين

قصيدة في مدح علماء بغداد Qasīda f ī medH ‘ūlamā’ Baġdad :
فاتحة المخطوط : (بعد البسملة فاتحة المخطوط : 
Incipite(début du ****e)
صلاة وتسليم على خير مرسل اضاءت به الاكوان ضوء بلا حدس
الامل إلى بغداد فهى منى النفس وحدث به عما ثوى باطن الرمس
خاتمة المخطوط : ( قبل التحميد والإقفال) explicite(fin du ****e).
وجازاك عني بالجميل بالرضى فانت حقيق بالتكرم والرغـس
وافضل تسليم الاله مــرددا عليك له غرف ذكر إلى الرمس 

*Bibliography:*مصادر التوثيقRéferences : راجع فهرس المخطوطات العربية –المجلد 6 ص 99 الخزانة العامة برباط 1997.

*Notes:
Observation : voir sur la couverture de ce manuscrit, les formes graphiques anciennes des chiffres Ghubar (Arabes).

ملاحظات : في غلاف المخطوط كتب فيه أرقام الغبارية بأشكالها القديمة.*






http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68710/gallery/

----------


## أحمد البكري

فضل العلم
قصيدة أبي البقاء


منظوم : في الشعرPoème 
تاريخ النسخ : 1169 هـ 1704م.Date de la copie 
خاتمة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصلية incipite):
تواترت الأدلة والنقول فما يحصي المصنف ما يقول 
بان المصطفى حي طرى هلال ليس تطرقه افــــول 
خاتمة المخطوط ( قبل التحميد والإقفالexplicite ) 
واجب عند الورى اكرامه وقليل المال فيهم سيتقل 
كل أهل العصر غمر وانا منهم فاترك تفاضل الجمل

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68765/gallery/









قصيدة أبي المعالي

قصيدة في الوعـظ. Poèsie
اسم الناسخ : محمد المهدي مشهد بن ارزقي بن لحبيب، وفاته : 1973م.
Copiste : Mechehed Muhammad al-Mahdi (1896-1973)
تاريخ النسخ: بداية القرن العشرين ، 1333هـ، مكانه : تالة وزرار أيث ورثيلان- منطقة القبائل – الجزائر -.
Copié à Tala Uzrar, Ain –Legradj Algérie 

فاتحة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصليةincipite ):
ليس من المتنزل عن الناس وصمت كان زاهدا 
انما الزاهد من تكلم ونقلت عنه الناس الفوائـد 
خاتمة المخطوط ( قبل التحميد والإقفالexplicite ) 
ليس المليح من كان مليح المنـظــــر 
انما المليح من نجا من عذاب يوم المحشر







http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68766/gallery/


شرح على : قصيدة المجرادي السلاوي

18 صفحة

نسخة ناقصة
.copie incomplète
التجليد :بدون تسفير
ms sans reliure. 
حالة المخطوط المادية : مبتور الآخر
Manque dernières pages 
*Scope content:*

شرح على : قصيدة المجرادي السلاوي 
Commentaire sur l’ouvrage Qasidatu al-midjradi en métrique et prosodie
فاتحة المخطوط بعد البسملة والتصلية incipite
:وبعد فهذا شرح القصيدة المنسوية للشيخ الفقيه النحوي أبي عبد الله محمد بن محمد بن عمد ابن الفزاري الشهير بابن المجراد السلاوى على أعراب الجمل اختصرها رحمة الله تعالى عليه من كلام الناس






http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68791/gallery/


لتحميل الأرجوزة وشرحها في ملف واحد:

23 صفحة
http://www.wikiupload.com/ZBXPFYPHB3TTX8X

----------


## أحمد البكري

قصيدة


http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68761/gallery/
تفاحة الوردية في شرح قصيدة الزينوبية Tufahat al-Wardiyya fi Sharh al-Qasidatu al-Zainubiyya Le commentaire la pomme rose du poème al-zaynubiyya 
شرح الزينوبية

عبد المعطي الشملاوي

تم الفراغ منه يوم الخميس منسلخ ذي الحجة عام 1087 ه

الناسخ: محمد البشير بن محمد بن الطيب بن الحبيب

تم النسخ: يوم الثلاثاء من جمادى الأولى من عام 1275هجـ 







53 صفحة

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68768/gallery/

قصيدة في مدح المصطفى 
باللهجة الجزائرية






http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68743/gallery/534545

\


3صفحات

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68742/gallery/


شس

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68701/gallery/







وفاة الابن

محمد بن محجوبة اليعلاوي







http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68700/gallery/


قصيدة


*Date:* تاريخ النسخ : قرن 13هـ، قرن 19م، مكانه : تالة وزرار أيث ورثيلان- الجزائر 

*Physical description:*
صفة الخط : مغربي 
Type d’écriture : Ecriture maghrébine
المقاسformat : ( 19X 27 ) المساحة المكتوبةsurface d’écriture : (16X 22 ) المسطرةla règle 
10.29 ص nombre de pages،
نسخة كاملة ms complet
التجليد : بدون تفسير 
ms sans reliure.

حالة المخطوط المادية : جيدة ms en bon etat 

*Scope content: 
Incipite(début du ****e) فاتحة المخطوط : (بعد البسملة والتصلية)
يقول راجي رحمة المقتدر * المذنب العبد الذليل ابن الحبيب 
الحمد رب العالمين ابتدئ * ثم صلاته على محمــــدى 
ياطالب على كمال قدسـه * وقاصدا إلى علاج نفســــه 
explicite(fin du ****e).خاتمة المخطوط : ( قبل التحميد والإقفال)
دائرة الاسلام والايمان * فوقها دائرة الاحســـــان
وذاك باللسان والجنان * والروح وهو منصب الاحسـان
فالقلب ترجمانه اللسان * والروح ترجمانه الجنــــان
فلا يزال باللسان يذكر * حتى يصير ابدا لا يفتــــر 
*
10 صفحات









http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68702/gallery/

----------


## أحمد البكري

القصيدة الزينبية

فاتحة المخطوط : (بعد البسملة والتصلية)Incipite(déb  ut du ****e).

صرمت حبالك بعد وملك زينب * والدهر فيه تصرف وتغلب 
نشرت ذوايبها التي تزهو بهـا * سودا وراسك كالنعامة أشيب 

خاتمة المخطوط : ( قبل التحميد والإقفال) explicite(fin du ****e.
يارب صلى على النبي وآلــه * مالاح برق أو تطلع كوكب 
وارض عن الغرا لصاحبه كلهم * فهم تمام الدين تم المذهب

صفحتين





http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68706/gallery/


قصيدة الزينبية

4 صفحات









http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68707/gallery/



قصيدة لوم

محمد بن محجوبة اليعلاوي



قصيدة لليعلاوي
قالها بوفاة ابنه

يليها : فوائد لأهل التاريخ






http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68652/gallery/

----------


## أحمد البكري

مختصر التوضيح لمقاصد ألفية ابن مالك

المرادي





http://data.manumed.org/notices/96619/gallery/



كِتاب الفِلاحة
 لأبي عبد الله، محمد بن إبراهيم بن بصال، الطليطلي (حيَّا 479 هـ/1086م

11 صفحة





http://data.manumed.org/notices/88403/gallery/



تحفة الفلاح فيما له فيه من الفلاح

7 صفحات






http://data.manumed.org/notices/88402/gallery/471323



شرح مختصر على الآجرومية 
زيني دحلان





http://data.manumed.org/notices/88400/gallery/471305

----------


## أحمد البكري

نظم في ما يبدله قالون

صفحتين




http://data.manumed.org/notices/68829/gallery/525002


نظم في القراءات





http://data.manumed.org/notices/68828/gallery/


في القراءات

3 صفحات






http://data.manumed.org/notices/68843/gallery/520940

في رسم المصحف

الإتفاق والإختلاف في الحذف
















http://data.manumed.org/notices/68838/gallery/

----------


## أحمد البكري

الارداف والمحقق في عشر طرق
في الرسم والقراءات





http://data.manumed.org/notices/68826/gallery/

صناعة في كيفية ارداف المصريين (القراءات)

9 صفحات






http://data.manumed.org/notices/68837/gallery/


تقييد فضائل القران للوديا شي

14 صفحة



http://data.manumed.org/notices/68831/gallery/

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح تفصيل الذهب

الموضوع: رسم القرآن و قراءته، ألفه في : 890 هـ بمكناس


خاتمة المخطوط ( قبل التحميد و الإقفالincipite ) :
وأفضل السلام مشافع الصلاة والسلام على حفظك متولى له وكفيل به فهو من أسماء الله تعالى ، الثالث بمعنى 
المسالمة له أي الانقياد. 

المخطوط المادية : تقطع بعض أطراف بعض صفحاته ، وهو مبتور الأول .

اسم الناسخ : مسعود بن علي إبن ابراهيم 
Copiste : Massaoud b. ‘ali b.Ibrahim
تاريخ النسخ : 1216 هـ / 1802 م .
Date de la copie 1216h/1802
5صفحات

http://data.manumed.org/notices/68842/gallery/520906










شرح
المقدمة الجزرية

14 ص





http://data.manumed.org/notices/68836/gallery/536769


ن2

25 ص





http://data.manumed.org/notices/68835/gallery/534385



 الدرر اللوامع في أصل مقرئ نافع






http://data.manumed.org/notices/68834/gallery/533914

----------


## أحمد البكري

طالع الأماني لمطالع الزرقاني 

لمحمد التاودي بن الطالب بن سودة المُرِّي
1185هجـ
91 ص







http://data.manumed.org/notices/102898/gallery/802775

ج4 من حاشية البناني 
شرح البيوع 

37 ص


http://data.manumed.org/notices/69123/gallery/


\
شرح البيوع جزء –2







http://data.manumed.org/notices/69119/gallery/531371



واضح المعاني ما أسس القواعد والمباني
شرح على كتاب النهاية والتمام في معرفة المسائل والأحكام لمحمد اللخمي 

محمد بن هارون الكناني

الناسخ : محمد بن القاري عجاج عرف المكاري
تاريخ النسخ : 1024 هـ/ 1615م

47 ص 





http://data.manumed.org/notices/69240/gallery/521618


تقيد أبي عمران موسى ابن عمر الجزايري
الموضوع : المعاملات في الانكحة

اسم الناسخ : أبي القاسم علي الزيان الواتي
تاريخ النسخ: 1128 هجـ
30ص





http://data.manumed.org/notices/69237/gallery/534658


مخطوط في البيوع

31 ورقة








http://data.manumed.org/notices/98069/gallery/
و
http://data.manumed.org/notices/69238/gallery/536266


مختصر مقيد الأحكام
البيوع والمغارسة

اسم الناسخ : العربي بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن اليلولي
تاريخ النسخ :1128 هـ/ 1716 م، مكانه : بجاية أقبو يلولة 

16 ص




http://data.manumed.org/notices/69208/gallery/534688


تحفة الحكام في نكت العقود والاحكام

26 ورقة






http://data.manumed.org/notices/69239/gallery/518269
\\


شرح البيوع إسحاق خليل

150 ص






http://data.manumed.org/notices/98559/gallery/


 شرح البيوع على إسحاق خليل – جزء 2

146 ص





http://data.manumed.org/notices/69206/gallery/



شرح البيوع على إسحاق خليل – جزء3

57 ص





http://data.manumed.org/notices/98057/gallery/533824

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح حقائق الآجرومية

محمد بن شعيب

119ص








http://data.manumed.org/notices/103445/gallery/


شرح الخرشي على مختصر خليل

122ص






http://data.manumed.org/notices/104134/gallery/



نور السراجي في شرح مقدمة الصنهاجي  

62 ص







http://data.manumed.org/notices/88398/gallery/

----------


## أبو طيبة

جزاك الله خيرا، وبارك فيك.
كيف يتم التنزيل من هذا الموقع؟
طريقتي متعبة وهي أن:
1- تضغط على أيقونة معرض الصور في الموقع.
2- تضغط على رمز الطابعة في معرض الصور.
3- تطبع الصورة بطابعة وهمية مثل طابعة pdf.
4- تجمع الصور المطبوعة في ملف.
5- تحولها إن استطعت إلى كتاب pdf.

----------


## ابو يعلى الزواوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم أخي الحبيب على رفع مخطوطات الشيخ أولحبيب

لقد اطلعت البارحة على فهرسها وأحتاج الى كتاب تحفة الطلاب في قواعد الاعراب لابن الهائم، فارجو منكم ان تيسر لكم الأمر أن ترفعوه مشكورين غير مأمورين

وفقكم الله الى ما يحب ويرضى

----------


## ابو يعلى الزواوي

http://data.manumed.org/ara/search/r...re-arabe-.html

DL 017
لم أتمكن من تصفحها لعلها لم ترفع

----------


## أبو طيبة

> http://data.manumed.org/ara/search/r...re-arabe-.html
> 
> DL 017
> لم أتمكن من تصفحها لعلها لم ترفع


هي غير مرفوعة، عليها علامة تحت الطلب

sur demande

----------


## أحمد البكري

ألفاظ حقائق الاعراب

58ص
http://data.manumed.org/notices/68795/gallery/534426





تعليق بن مقالش 

(شرح الآجرومية)
73 ص




http://data.manumed.org/notices/68794/gallery/520960


الاستعـــــــار  ة

صفحتين



http://data.manumed.org/fre/notices/...-l-autre-.html



شرح لرسالة السمرقندي في الإستعارة

للدمنهوري
16 ص




http://data.manumed.org/notices/102977/gallery/



شرح الأجرومية في أصول علم العربية

27ص



http://data.manumed.org/notices/68779/gallery/528394



شرح الأجرومية في أصول علم العربية
17ص



http://data.manumed.org/notices/68780/gallery/528770


مقصد النحو
37ص


http://data.manumed.org/notices/68796/gallery/532456



 الاعراب عن القواعد الاعراب

10 ص



http://data.manumed.org/notices/68797/gallery/521831



 الاعراب عن القواعد الاعراب

26ص



http://data.manumed.org/notices/98604/gallery/537720

----------


## أحمد البكري

النهجة المرضية في شرح الألفية

51ص



http://data.manumed.org/notices/68799/gallery/517483



الدرة النحوية في شرح الأجرومية


38 ص



http://data.manumed.org/notices/68803/gallery/531887



 ارجوزة صحيحة الالفاظ الملغوزة

8ص







http://data.manumed.org/notices/68775/gallery/532361


الدرة النحوية في شرح الأجرومية
39ص



http://data.manumed.org/notices/68805/gallery/536900




.

----------


## أحمد البكري

63 ص (سقطت من عدة صفحات من المصدر)

http://ge.tt/api/1/files/3KwvneK1/0/blob?download
أو
http://uppit.com/hiol08n91agl/she3r_...tt_ul7abib.rar
أو
http://ryushare.com/p84c2g9z46xy/she...tt_ul7abib.rar



المصدر:
http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/68717/gallery/

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

قطعة من تفسير سورة الأنعام وأوائل سورة الأعراف
وقصة يوسف عليه السلام
120ص

http://ge.tt/api/1/files/2LZsbH52/0/blob?download
أو
https://s8.solidfilesusercontent.com...940a69b/ss.rar
أو
http://www67.uptobox.com/d/4qywdya2f...5jpdjen/ss.rar

----------


## الباحث القيسي

جزاك الله بالخير

----------


## أحمد البكري

الوجوه النيرة في قراءة العشرة
(الارداف والمحقق في عشر طرق)


http://ge.tt/api/1/files/9QW8UM52/0/blob?download

أو
http://www64.uptobox.com/d/4eyyniaxfcr76xkqcm5zmxjqmjifl7  zs6h4ol4urmqvg67xpzo5fbfam/alwojoh_a_niyerah_fi_alqeraat_  al3shrh.rar
أو

https://s2.solidfilesusercontent.com/Y2ViMmMwNzFiMjVkNTViYzA3OTIwZj  QwNDFmOGNiYzRmNWQyYjc4OToxWHR0  Vlk6ZHdmQ09paWFZM0dyU2ZfOWk2Wj  k4OTRNWGVN/12124a49f7/alwojoh_a_niyerah_fi_alqeraat_  al3shrh.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

الدر اللامع في أصل مقرأ نافع

http://ge.tt/api/1/files/4bmFVM52/0/blob?download
أو
https://s2.solidfilesusercontent.com...qraa_nafe3.rar
أو
http://www22.uptobox.com/d/w4yyrjyxf...qraa_nafe3.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://1.static.e-corpus.org/notice_.../900/thumb.jpg

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

جزاكم الله الجنة

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

هل من طريقة للتحميل الجماعي من موقع المخطوطات مع الحفاظ على جودة الصور ووضوحها ؟

----------


## أحمد البكري

> مورد الظمآن في رسم أحرف القرآن
> 
> الخراز
> 
> 19 صفحة
> نسخة كاملة 
>  خط مغربي مشكول
> الناسخ: علي العباس 
>  تاريخ النسخ: رمضان 1177هجـ



http://www.4shared.com/rar/ikJDtFOKb...rraz__1_.html?

----------


## أحمد البكري

*
نظم في الابدال لدى ورش وقالون
*حمله من المرفقات

----------


## أحمد البكري

*أرجوزة 
الدرة البيضا

حمله من المرفقات
*

http://1.static.e-corpus.org/notice_...1000/thumb.jpg

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

*
مخطوط مورد الظمآن 
انظر المرفقات*
(يحتاج إلى ترتيب الصور)

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

*
الإرداف لدى المصريين
انظر المرفقات
*

----------


## أحمد البكري

منظومتين في رسم المصحف 

32ص

http://www.4shared.com/rar/rA_wbNgGb...nthumsat.html?

----------


## أحمد البكري

2 ص

----------


## أحمد البكري

*الخزرجية*
انظر المرفقات

----------


## أحمد البكري

صفحة أولى:
http://1.static.e-corpus.org/notice_...1000/thumb.jpg

صفحة آخيرة:
http://1.static.e-corpus.org/notice_...1000/thumb.jpg

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/96619/gallery/523286

----------


## أحمد البكري

سراج الملوك - الطرطوشي

60ص

http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/88353/gallery/531586

ص1
http://1.static.e-corpus.org/notice_...1100/thumb.jpg
ص60

----------


## أحمد البكري

*
نور السراجي شرح مقدمة الصنهاجي

*http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/88398/gallery/523040

ص1:
http://1.static.e-corpus.org/notice_...1100/thumb.jpg

----------


## أحمد البكري

*بغية المرام في شرح مقدمة الامام
(شرح الورقات)
*
http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/88399/gallery/522814
*
ص1:
*http://1.static.e-corpus.org/notice_file/522814/1100/1100/thumb.jpg
*ص أخيرة:
*http://1.static.e-corpus.org/notice_file/522830/1100/1100/thumb.jpg

----------


## أحمد البكري

> ارجوزة صحيحة الالفاظ الملغوزة
> 8ص
> http://data.manumed.org/notices/68775/gallery/532361


حملها من المرفقات

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

> *
> نور السراجي شرح مقدمة الصنهاجي
> 
> *http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/88398/gallery/523040
> 
> ص1:
> http://1.static.e-corpus.org/notice_...1100/thumb.jpg


لو رفعت هذه المخطوطة لكان أمرا حسنا بارك الله فيكم

----------

